# Help: poop problems, and too thin



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm has had no bones for about 3 days. He strains to poop, and it is just a bit of soft poop. He is only getting: turkey meat, yogurt, brewers yeast, white rice, a tiny piece of liver the size of a fingernail (only once per day), tiny bit of kelp, and now salmon oil with vit. E.

He gets about 5 30 grams of turkey groundmeat per meal, twice a day. He is maybe(?)constipated as he does strain to go, tiny amount of soft stool, he is very thin, and seems lower on energy than is usual for him. What am I doing wrong?
















I was already at the vets today for a big hotspot he has... the vet did NOT do an exam.. they don't do that here if you are on welfare, as you don't pay for "an exam" here.. you pay for each thing looked at-- like ears, eyes, etc.







The vet just did not have time for me... had me as a walk-in, and they were closing early. Grimm got antibiotics shot for the hotspot and antibiotic pills.. i will try to get some probiotics too, to prevent a flora problem from the ABx. 

Ideas how I can feed him better? I will up his intake to 550 gramms twice a day. Tonight I want to give him a chicken drum with his ground turkey. Will that make constipation worse? I am not even really sure this is constipation-- he strains, and a bit of puddingy poop comes out.







He has had no bones in a few days. Thoughts?


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

I would add pumpkin to his diet. can you get 100% pure canned pumpkin there? Like Libby`s it must have NO other ingredients. A tablespoon with each meal(if you feed twice a day) Pumpkin works both ways as a laxative or anti diarrhea.

I don`t know metric but it doesn`t sound like much food.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

There is no canned pumokin here. 500 gramms ia a pound of food.. so he gets a lil more than 2.5 lbs per day.. i am upping that.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

Is there real pumpkin? Make your own pumpkin puree.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

In a few months I can get pumpkins.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Help! Poop problems & too thin *

Just so not sure what to do next.







I'm frustrated and scared. There's no canned pumpkin or fresh pumpkin to help even things out & regulate. But Grimm needs help.







I don't want to go back to kibble, raw has hardly had a chance yet.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Help! Poop problems & too thin *

We buy pumpkin cans in the grocery store in the baking isle not the pie filling but the 100% pure. And it works well for Jesse.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfGrimm has had no bones for about 3 days. He strains to poop, and it is just a bit of soft poop. He is only getting: turkey meat, yogurt, brewers yeast, white rice, a tiny piece of liver the size of a fingernail (only once per day), tiny bit of kelp, and now salmon oil with vit. E.


First, I would stop the kelp. this can make dogs itchy. Rice is binding so this plus the turkey (which is lean) plus lack of fiber from bones is probably adding to the constipation.



> Quote:He gets about 5 30 grams of turkey groundmeat per meal, twice a day. He is maybe(?)constipated as he does strain to go, tiny amount of soft stool, he is very thin, and seems lower on energy than is usual for him.


He is not getting enough fat in his diet. Dogs require fat for energy. I would switch to chicken - can you buy some whole chickens and cut it into quarters and give him a 1/4 of the chicken per meal (or 1/2 the chicken in one meal per day?)

You could also add eggs (with shell) to his diet. Egg Shell can also be added to plain meat to "replace" bone. They actually sell powdered egg shells. I would strongly urge that you join a couple of the raw yahoo lists. You can search the archives and usually find answers to some of your questions. Also there are people from Europe on those lists sometimes who might be able to help you find products.

Can you find some green tripe? This is great for dogs. They had a great article in the Whole Dog Journal this month on it.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Okay.. so bone is okay now? I will stop the rice, or try to.. he is so thin! I agree, he needs more fat. This is so confusing. i will stop the kelp.

I will let his dinner be then: a chicken drum, (if bone is okay now?) a turkey groundmeat.. because we are just beginning raw, and have used turkey, i will switch to chicken a bit cautiously. Or does it matter at this point? Chicken for MM is ok too?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GS MomFirst, I would stop the kelp. this can make dogs itchy.


Given that the original post had nothing to do with itchy skin or allergies and the fact that kelp supplies a much needed nutrient, iodine, I don't understand why your first comment was to stop the kelp. Saying that it *can* make dogs itchy doesn't mean that it *will* and being itchy had nothing to do with her question. . .



> Originally Posted By: GS MomHe is not getting enough fat in his diet.


I disagree. Let's say Grimm is 85 pounds. His minimum daily fat requirement would be 28 grams. Each ounce of turkey provides 2.31 grams and she is feeding 38 ounces right now. This equals 88 grams of fat daily- more than three times the amount required!

Now Grimm might need more *calories* to maintain weight, but doesn't *need* more fat. Each dog is different in the amounts of fat they can handle and Patti has written numerous times about how Grimm cannot handle much fat in the diet.

Patti- any chance that there is an obstruction? 

The antibiotics that you were prescribed will likely help to loosen him up as antibiotics often do that to the digestive system. 

What if you feed the antibiotics plus change to chicken and Grimm starts having horrible runs- how will you know which change caused the outcome?

Can you get metamucil or phylum husks? Basically fiber. That would help.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Am I the only one here that sees something wrong with this???

Forget the pumpkin and whatever else, this poor dog is obviously at the very least extremely uncomfortable. He's thin, low energy, strains to poop, etc, etc.

Patti, I myself have sent you PM (which I still have) and asked you to join K9 Kitchen to get help in learning how to feed raw but for some reason you refuse to take good advise. It's obviously that you have no idea how to put a raw diet together and that's ok but it's not ok to make Grimm suffer for it.

IMHO Grimm shouldn't be on a raw diet with his previous health problems, especially if he can't tolerate much fat. Not every dog will do well on raw and trust me you don't want him to end up with pancreatitis on top of everything else he has already gone through. What are you going to do if he has to have surgery or gets seriously ill because of this? 

I don't think this is fair to Grimm at all.

Michaela


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Michaela,

There is an adjustment period for any type of new food. Be it raw or a new Kibble. Patti is here asking questions because she is concerned about Grimm. Trying to scare the crap out of her and make her feel horrible certainly won't help. She asked for help, you took the time to post here and instead of being helpful your going over the top of criticism. 

Perhaps she did not join your forum because of your attitude. I feed raw, and after that post I certainly wouldn't go to you for advice if I had any questions.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)




----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm going to ask what will appear to be a stupid question -- how badly does Grimm need the abx for his hotspot? Can the abx wait? 

Grimm has run what appears to be SIBO-like symptoms on and off. Abx, as Natalie points out (and has been my experience) can make GI issues better or worse, depending on what abx and the condition of the dog's GI tract before they're started. Is it possible to find a straight probiotic like acidophilus and similar (human quality), that isn't too expensive? Not yogurt, unless we're positive that Grimm isn't sensitive to dairy. Yes, I know that acidophilus is derived from dairy, but it has far less lactose in it than a dollop of yogurt does. 

If his GI tract bacteria is all out of whack, which is what you've suspected for some time, giving him the wrong antibiotics won't necessarily help -- wrong, as in they're not right for SIBO, even if they're right for his hotspot. I know that Val (my go-to source for all things probiotical, which is a word I just made up) says that probiotics need to be given 6 hours from the abx, but depending on the strength of the abx, that may or may not balance things out well, when things are as imbalanced as they seem to be. If perhaps we can get things balanced with a healthy course of probiotics for a while, then he may be able to tolerate the abx better (while continuing the probiotics, of course.







)

Liver causes runny poop; in my experience, it causes worse runny poop than other OM. Can you find something else to feed for now? 

I am worried that Grimm isn't eating bone. He's still young, and he really needs it. Egg shell is a great calcium source, but not a balancing source of phosphorous. He needs both. IF he can tolerate dairy, he'd be better eating cottage cheese which has far higher levels of phosphorous. (2:1 phosphorous/calcium ratio, you can supplement with eggshell to get the ratio to 1: 1.4 calcium to phosphorous), IF he can handle the fat, regular cottage cheese would be phenomenal as a source of calories and protein. But if he can't, low or fat-free is perfectly great. I know, these aren't cheap. At least, not here. Maybe you can find a nice milkman or dairy that is willing to give you/sell you cheaply their leftovers?

Finally, I have to say, some dogs simply cannot tolerate raw diets. I have one of them. As much as I would love to feed her raw, she cannot tolerate it. She got runny poop and kept it throughout the entire duration, no matter what I fed her, no matter how many changes I made. She thrives on a cooked diet, with some kibble mixed in. She looks great and has a ton of energy. I know there are other dedicated knowledgeable members here that have had similar experiences. I know it may sound like blasphemy to say it here in this forum, but raw isn't for all dogs. It's great, but it's just *one* way of feeding a dog. It's not the best way if it doesn't work for our particular dogs. 

I know you want what's best for Grimm. I do too. But I am starting to wonder if raw is it.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I made the comment because I think that since she has added the Kelp he has gotten the hotspot. Some dogs don't handle kelp well. His gut may be irritated from the turkey legs. I find the bones large and hard, especially in the ones not attatched to a small turkey. Turkey is considered lean and how do you know what the % of fat is in a product from Germany?

Dogs do not get their energy primarily from Carbs like people. Since liver is a natural laxitive, this may be who his stool is soft, but if he has some kind of blockage that may be why he is straining. He may not be pooping much if he is not getting enough calories. You might want to check how many calories is in a pound of turkey, it may be you need to feed him more by the "calories" than by weight.

While I choose to feed the dogs in my care RAW, I do agree it's not for everyone. Based on the fact Patty has limited resources, storage, knowledge and other issues facing her, I would think Grimm would be better off on kibble and she can give him raw bones on occassion to keep his teeth clean.

Many of the breeders in Germany feed Eagle Pack, you might want to try that for Grimm and see how he does.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Actually, Grimm had been on human grade probiotics for almost a month in prep for raw switch.. but his poop had been perfect for many months anyway. Grimm tolerates yogurt, he gets that 2X day now. I will start probiotics up again-- because his hotspot needs the abx. The abx is just 1 time daily, so I can give the probiotics many hours apart. The vet specificly said that this particular antibiotic was especially healing for the gut... not sure what she meant by that.

Lori, I am switching Grimm to meals with a chix quarter in them, so he will have bone regularly. You are right, he is still growing, and bones really cannot be the problem. Chix quarters are easy to get here thank God!

Because I this whole venture with the turkey drums being too bone-y.. then the MM-only days following it being too.. well.. soft-poop-y.. I think much of the beginning problems are making sense. In just 10 days, I tried several types of turkey RMBs to find the one that works for Grimm..... this clearly will take trial and error. I think 10 days of scrambling to adjust things at the beginning... may be too soon to determine if raw is or is not for Grimm.

I changed his RMBs now to chicken, since he has had over a week of turkey. I think these are chicken leg quarters (i took the organs out, since he had a tiny piece of liver earlier) as they have a piece of spine and a leg bone to them. This will up the fat, and MM will stay turkey for a bit, and sometimes chicken.. at this point, I can start using chicken for MM too I think?

Lori, I will definitely consider raw may not be for Grimm. I want to get percentages closer to what they need to be, get him on a diet with enough fat-- yet not too much-- and see if I can get him regulated on the raw. I am definitely open to raw not being for Grimm-- but feel I definitely need to give it a fair trial on a better-balanced diet than I have been able to do in just the first week. I'm still tweaking, as it were.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks GSMom , I think beginning with turkey was not the way to go. The chicken bones will be much easier. I will see how he does on them. I feed them with some turkey MM, and I will cut the liver out for a few days and see how he is doing. Thanks for your input!

Lori-- I forgot to say, thank you, and Thank you Natalie, too!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Patti,

I believe feeding raw should be "easy" giving dogs species appropriate foods that are good for them and not a finacial or mental burden on an owner. Over the years I have fed raw to alot of different dogs - GSD's, mixes, pups, old dogs and recently a corgi pup. I (knock wood) in all the time I have been feeding have experienced the problems you are having with Grimm. I feed very little poultry, but I will start youngsters and new dogs on chicken. I add variety usually pretty quickly, never just staying with one protein source for an extended period.

My recent foster came with Tetanus - she was on heavy meds and a few antibotics and didn't have any GI symptoms. She ate ground chicken, buffalo, and lamb for the 1st few weeks until she could "chew".

Try the chicken and see how it goes. You can feed him kibble primarily and add a few meals of raw in now and then. Many people feed both.The Eagle Pack food has some of the digestive enzymes in it. I would ask around about green tripe - this could solve alot of your problems. It has many health benefits for dogs, especially having balanced calcium phosporous ratios,is sligthly acidic which aids digestion, and lactobacillus acidophilus.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GS Mom how do you know what the % of fat is in a product from Germany?


I got the information from the USDA database as I do not know of a German database. I assumed that a farmed turkey is a farmed turkey and that even if the nutrient values weren't exactly the same from country to country that they would be pretty close.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks GSMom, will do with the chicken. He has done well with it in the past. Hoping to see things go well with the chicken RMBs. We have had perfect poops on raw.. but, this is a learning curve for me. Yesterday was perfect poop.. today pudding-y. I need to find what works best for him. This is new for us yet.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

[qoute] Over the years I have fed raw to alot of different dogs - GSD's, mixes, pups, old dogs and recently a corgi pup. I (knock wood) in all the time I have been feeding have experienced the problems you are having with Grimm. [/quote]

Should read"I have NOT experienced.... soory too late to edit


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

It's okay, I knew what you meant.







Thank you for your ideas. I think turkey drums were a big mistake.. i did get perfect poops on turkey necks (unavailable now due to soccer insanity here, a popular party food...eeew!). But, have chix quarters now. I will report how things go on these. Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

What are those little dark reddish-brown organs next to the backbone in the chicken quarter? kidneys? Does everyone leave those in?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Giblets.









I leave them there. Bonus. Not enough to worry about, IMO.

I'm intentionally not adding any more opinions to this thread--you're already getting lots of good advice, even if some of it is conflicting. There just isn't a single right or wrong way that works for every dog. But that's true with kibble too. You'll have to figure this out (with our help, of course). I don't think that after 10 days of not-total-disaster it's time to throw in the towel--especially if you are wanting this to work. I think you've just got to try different combinations and protein sources to see what works for Grimm.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Tracy, thank you! Your opinions are always, _always _welcome. I am going to give this a fair try. After just 10 (actually, 9) days, I have gotten perfect poops.. slight constipation.. and some puddingy poos. So far, no feared diarrhea. I think the chix will be better than the turkey for him as an RMB source, as I KNOW I can count on these quarters being in the store-- even when soccer week comes around and everything else in turkey RMBs are cleaned out.

I think you are right. I will see what works for Grimm and give this a good trial, to find what is ideal for him-- and for what I can rely on for availability.

I will keep the little strange reddish-brown guts in the quarters.. intriguing, gross, and probably very healthy for Grimm.







Sorry.. I have never seen a chicken quarter before! (Toldja I was new to this







)

PS-- Does "giblets" just mean "unknown chicken guts?"


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

> Quote: Does "giblets" just mean "unknown chicken guts?"


yup.











> Quote:Noun 1. giblet - edible viscera of a fowl


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

One of nice things about quarters is the bits of organ meat on them!

If the quarters are meaty you shouldn't have to add more muscle meat. Also check the skin flap between the thigh and leg, sometimes there is alot of fat stored there which could lead to poop problems.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Patti - I can't speak to the raw thing, but if you have Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinigar it works wonders on Dante's flea allergy hotspots!
(I use Bragg http://www.bragg.com/products/applecidervinegar.html )
50/50 with water and saturate the area a couple times a day


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GS Mom
> If the quarters are meaty you shouldn't have to add more muscle meat. Also check the skin flap between the thigh and leg, sometimes there is alot of fat stored there which could lead to poop problems.


Yup. I actually avoid quarters because they tend to be too fatty for my guy who tends to run SIBOy. If I'm not paying attention and buy quarters by mistake (or if they're sold out of the drumsticks I prefer), I peel off some of the skin and nearly all of the fat. 

Otherwise, blooopy poop.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Okay.. thank you GSMom and Lori!







we will peel off some fat until we can find some drumsticks!









Is a meal of two drumsticks, with a lil MM added, too much bone, usually? I know for each dog it is different.. I am just trying to guess if 1 drumstick and the rest MM is not enough bone. What works for your dogs? Is 2 drumsticks and the rest MM usually ok?


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Patti,
When I feed chicken, I prefer quarters, they seem to have a good meat to bone ratio that you don't have to add muscle meat. The fat warning comes because you mentioned Grimm has some problems with fat. Most of the time this part has been removed, but sometimes it isn't. It isn't usually a problem for most dogs, but I will remove it if I am just starting a dog or for little puppies. 

If you come across chicken thighs these are easy because they are easier to portion. Turkey thighs are also good if you can find them. The bones aren't too big or hard and they are meaty.

Hopefully the chicken will work! Good Luck.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

GSMom-- He reeeeeeeeeeeeally LOVES the chicken.







I can get thighs-- in fact, I am off to go hunt a pack of thighs down in about 15 mins.









The quarters don't have the lower leg on them here.. instead of being shaped like a Z, the pieces are shaped like a 7. But I like quarters because he loves the spine piece, crunching the thigh, and as you said, lotta meat per bone. Does this mean a meal could be 2 chix quarters instead of 1 chix quarter and added MM? He reeeeeeally love the chicken RMBs!


I honestly appreciate your experience and guidance. Actually, I appreciate everbody's... we have been just a bit over a week, and I am trying to get percentages for Grimm right. I can see changes in Grimm already that are hugely positive-- his coat in some places is just starting to feel silky, plusher, and have a surprising gloss. 

I wish I had not begin using turkey MM (he is too thin) and RMBs (erratic availability, hard to regulate stool/bone type amount) I wish I had not begun raw during soccer finals week here in Europe.. one day they have turkey necks, the next day sold out due to soccer parties, and I could then only get drums. Ok, no panic.. we are on chix RMBs now, and they are always available!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Patti, I'm still learning about raw feeding too and I know that Grimm and Cherry are close in age.. When I first got Cherry I fed her a good quality kibble. But she had runny poops and was a bit underweight









Then I discovered raw! I've experimented with a few things, but Cherry's favourite (and mine because her poops are so great on it!) is green tripe. She has perfect poops, she loves it, her coat is silky and shiny and she's a healthy 66 lbs!

I just wanted to let you know what had worked for us.. As I said I'm still learning too, so I'm picking up lots of great info from this thread myself!

Good luck


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Quick report: Happy, well-formed, poops today!!














The chix querters are good for him, I think!

Hiyas Kim and Cherry-sweetie!!







Are you girls reading my mind, or what? I bought Grimm a frozen block of green tripe







today, raw. It looks like a forest-green lasagne TV dinner out of a horror movie!LOL! My hope was to begin to try a bit of that tripe with Grimm next week... this week he has begun chicken as a protien source, and begun his salmon oil + vitamin E caps....... so, the next time we wil make a change is next week.... since we are so new to this. But as I carried it home through a bad section of town today, I thought about what a big, frozen, stinky weapon I had on hand, should anyone start trouble.







Don't mess wiff da tripe!!









Happy, formed poops today!







Where is that dancing poop-sign banana icon??







I'm always astounded/scared.. cos the poops are about 1/3 - 1/4 the size his kibble poops were! But hey, today they were well-formed, happy poops! I think the chix quarters helped! YEAH!!









Is green tripe like an OM, and I only give a tiny amount? Is it rich? Cause loose stools like liver?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Glad things are going well with the quarters!

My only advice with the the frozen tripe - try to cut it up (and serve it) partially frozen.







If it thaws too much, it will stink...a LOT (not that it doesn't stink already...but so much more).

I also find that it helps with Levi's poop. Personally, I have never found it to cause any sort of loose stools.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Heyas MSpiker!







How much do I feed, approximately? (I will wait until next week to add it though, cos this week we added chix and salmon oil.. trying not to add too much new stuff too close together) Does it firm up or soften Levi's poop?

Oh, man.. I bought a one pound frozen block of this stuff.







I will try to cut into it semi-frozen. It can't possibly stink more than turkey liver.......... can it?


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Yep, it stinks way more than turkey livers - the only thing that might come close is spleens!

As I mentioned before green tripe is great for dogs, if you can get a copy of this months whole dog journal they had a great article on feeding green tripe and the benefits. You can feed small amounts every day or a few times a week or feed a couple meals of it. I feed tripe once a week as a meal, everyone loves it, I'm sure Grimm will too!

Glad to hear the chicken is going well.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfIt can't possibly stink more than turkey liver.......... can it?


Way more! I personally think it smells like cow poop. Dogs love it though.

I probably feed about 1/2 lb a week separated into 2 meals. I might start feeding a bit more than that, but it is pricier than other raw dog food that I get.

Oh, and I also feed it semi-frozen too...I am all about anything I can do to minimize the smell.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Um. Tripe smells like fresh cow poop that was stuffed in a Hefty bag, tied tightly, tossed in the middle of a hot Arizona freeway and allowed to cook there on the asphalt for about 4 days. 

Cow poop, I can handle, being raised in the sticks and all (well, before suburban sprawl made it a nice "bedroom community). Tripe?







I only feed it outside. On days when the wind is blowing away from the house!









Congratulations on your Happy Poop. Are you dancing?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Celebratory, star-spangled, framable, perky, bouncy, ready-for-their-close-up POOPS today and yesterday!!!! YEAH!!!! The bone in the chix quarters and/pr drums (whichever is defrosted at the time) really seems to help even him out just great! Looks like 2 drums... *or* 1 & 1/2 quarters... totally does it for him, with just a bit of MM added, a tiny smidge (half size of an almond) liver, some plain fat-free yogurt, brewers yeast, salmon oil with vitamin E. (only 2 caps... in total about 2000 mg daily right now.. if all is well after a few weeks, i will add the 3rd capsule, giving him the 3000 daily)If I have a tiny end off of a banana, or a few berries, or defrosted spinach.. he gets those in very small quantity (maybe a heaping tablespoon) daily.

HAPPY POOPS for TWO DAYS!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Celebratory Poops & Tripe-song*

Stench alert!!







Decided to take a TINY sample of the frozen green tripe, chip away at it, let it defrost in Grimm's foodbowl until dinner time. STANKEROUS!!!! BEYOND STENCH!!

The instant I opened the frozen block package, Grimm, jubilant at the choking miasma of stench that rolled down off the counter, began loudly carrolling through the apartment: "YU! YU! YU! YU!" Sounded like a Chinese celebratory chant.









Got clothespin for my nose for next time!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Celebratory Poops & Tripe-song*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfStench alert!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't say I didn't warn you!!!









Glad Grimm likes his tripe!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Celebratory Poops & Tripe-song*

Yuck! Sounds like something only a dog would eat. Every time we goto the beach, Morgan finds the most foul smelling thing and starts pawing at it. I know from her body language to GET AWAY now before she stops, drops and rolls in it.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Celebratory Poops & Tripe-song*



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaYuck! Sounds like something only a dog would eat. Every time we goto the beach, Morgan finds the most foul smelling thing and starts pawing at it. I know from her body language to GET AWAY now before she stops, drops and rolls in it.












I have beagles. They have that unmistakable head-dip that says "I'm rolling and there's nothing you can do to stop me!" AUGH!







Head, shoulders, load up the gunk under the collar where it will congeal nicely before rolling the rest of the body in it.









Sigh... 

Tripe? As long as Camper just EATS it, I'm ok with it!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Celebratory Poops & Tripe-song*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BrightelfStench alert!!
> ...


Ditto! We warned you!!! LOL that is why the more frozen it is when you cut it up, the less stinky it is! That is also why I serve it partially frozen.









But dogs go nuts over it!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Celebratory Poops & Tripe-song*

Ya know, being a high school teacher whose classroom was originally in the freshmen hallway, I learned to live my life NOT breathing through my nose so as to NOT smell the children who have not yet mastered the daily shower/clean clothes/deodorant thing. It sure came in handy when I started feeding tripe!









~Kristin


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Celebratory Poops & Tripe-song*








YET MORE PERFECT poops!!







I am so happy!! Grimm has never had totally "perfect" poops. It has been 3 days now of ideal poops!! He doesn't go as often as he did on kibble.







Is that normal? They are tiny, rounded globes of perfection.. very firm but not rockhard. Three days of perfect poops-- YEAH!!!!!!!!









LOL Kristin







The things we never knew our teachers did to accustom themselves to us as pre-teens.







I actually find liver more offensive







than tripe.. dunno why, as I have always enjoyed liver cooked well. But wow.. HURRRRRKKK! LOL! I keep reminding myself of the benefits of liver and tripe as I feed it.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Celebratory Poops & Tripe-song*

Yeah!!!







So glad Grimm liked the tripe too! When I get it out Cherry does a funny high pitched bark too







It does smell disgusting which is why I feed it outside


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Celebratory Poops & Tripe-song*

I think the malodourous stench is WHY Cherry and Grimm love it so much! LOL







There must be some kinda good nutrients in tripe... gotta be SOME reason I am feeding this stuff!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Raw update after first 2 weeks*

Update! Poops of perfection for about the last week. The only problem is FINDING the poops to clean up after Grimm. So small!! LOL! Grimm has never had firm poops in his life on kibble. And I did feed a quality premium grain-free. Anyway, his tummy loves the raw! Not only are poops perfection-- but no more morning puking. He used to throw up a bit of yellow fluid each morning... he needed a snack before bedtime to help his tummy acid. But no more. Teeth are whiter, and coat is GLOSSY and denser than his winter coat was-- and pigment much deeper and darker... all after only just 14 days on the raw! He has more zip when we play, but is more relaxed in the house. Those are the differences I am noticing. Sorry i get so hung up and stunned about the poops-o-perfection.. he just never had ideal doo-doos before on kibble.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw update after first 2 weeks*

Patti--I'm so delighted everything is falling into place for you--you certainly deserve it, with all the work and effort you put into this transition. Grimm too!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Raw update after first 2 weeks*

Tracy, I am certain that I would still be on the fence about this raw issue without your patience, warmth, humor, and practical guidance.. and hand holding! You helped make this less intimidating, you really have a talent for demystifying something so complex-seeming. Your input, among others here on this board, is what finally gave me the courage to switch to raw. It was exactly as you said-- nowhere near as complicated as I'd feared!









Everything is not perfect yet, there is still some tweaking to do.. but raw seems to be a success! I know that if I run into problems, I would and could tweak and adjust within the raw diet. The truth is, my last GSD did wonderfully on kibble... Grimm however seems to tolerate raw much better than kibble. Whodathunkit?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw update after first 2 weeks*

Aw shucks, thanks. I figure that even though one can make it complicated if they want to, we're really just talking about eating--and I understand the basics of how that works! 

If a creature consumes foods they were designed by nature to eat, in resonable quantity, and resonable variety, they can't go too far wrong. I don't fully buy into the notion of "intuitive eating" but there must be a kernel of truth to it---because I believe the body will tell you what foods it needs, and what foods it doesn't want. 

As dog owners, (since our dog's don't get to decide for themselves) we just have to be very in-tune with what's going on with our dogs' bodies and understand how dietary issues can present themselves--and then adjust. I don't think feeding a dog is any different than feeding myself. 

Eating isn't something you figure out once and forget it. You have to do it all over again several times a day, every day, adjusting as you go, for life. Luckily, nutrition isn't something you can mess up too badly in a short span of time.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw update after first 2 weeks*

yeah for Grimm!! We need to see some new pics of your stunner, Patti!!!


----------

